# ITB throttle cable? what are you running?



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

as i work all of the bugs out of my ITB setup and tune it and such, i am finding things i overlooked when i frst got it running because i was just happy to have it running. But now the stuff is bugging me really badly. 
I am running a 10speed derailer cable and housing looped into the stock gsxr cable holder. it works well as far as full motion of the throttle plates go.. but i am having issues w/ it sticking just a little at light throttle and it is making it hard as crap to pull out smoothly, it has a stuck point right where'd you'd want to have the pedal to pull out and if i push it past that point it revs the crap out of the car and looks like i am trying to race someone... either that or i cant modulate the pedal enough and the car wants to stall...
im wondering if the casing of the cable isnt reinforced enough and kinda crunching inside or something and causing the bind?
so yea pics of your setup or an idea of what anyone is running would be awesome.
here is a pic of mine currently


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

I used the stock cable, modified the original cable mount to bolt to the head.

Click for a bigger pic.
Seems to work good so far, but I would like to come up with a way to extend the pedal travel, it can be kind of "touchy" as it is now. I think if I can move the cable mount on the throttle mount further out somehow, it will work better.
I still dont have a throttle stop yet, so I have to be careful with how hard I stomp on the gas.


_Modified by xr4tic at 2:23 AM 5-24-2007_


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (xr4tic)*

cool is your cable a mk2 16v cable? the only 16v throttle cable i had laying around was super short. mine works good as far as the motion of the cable and such, but when pulling out it seems to get binded or something at light throttle.
i know i have a 16v throttle cable holder, so i may try your way this weekend. is the pedal easy to modulate (am i making that word up?







or whatever when pulling out?)
-Matt


----------



## mk2dubbin (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*

i am running go-kart throttle cable, tubing, and fittings. i will probably do the same for my new throttles as well.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (mk2dubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2dubbin* »_i am running go-kart throttle cable, tubing, and fittings. i will probably do the same for my new throttles as well. 

hmmm.. that is a good idea.. i wonder if a cycle/atv store would have anything like that.. where did you get yours? i think my big problem is that my cable and housing wasnt made for the stress/resistance that my itb's have


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

it just takes a little getting used to for throttle modulation.
It's an 8V cable, but I'm not sure what holder it is, either 8v or 16v. I would think the 8v and 16v cables would be close to the same length, the TBs are pretty much in the same spot


----------



## mk2dubbin (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: (xr4tic)*

http://www.azusaeng.com/catalog/dwnld/azctlg03.pdf
page #38 had everything i needed. i ordered my parts from http://www.jackssmallengines.com by the azusa part numbers.


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: (mk2dubbin)*

I used a stock VR6 cable trimmed and with a cable stop end that came with my ITBs.


----------



## wobvintage3 (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (WolfGTI)*

I also used bicycle cable, but mine is smooth as butter. 
I used road bike, Aztec teflon coated cable($15), ITB side I used brake lever barrel adjusters($1) and a cantilever cable holder(free) on the pedal side. 
You have to make sure you have a smooth suttle loop in the cable to get rid of the friction, just like on a bike..


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (wobvintage3)*

Bought mine from TWM







Because I thought they might be getting hungry and needed more of my money


----------



## gli_ryan (Nov 12, 2005)

i think im going to use my stock 16v cable, after looking at it today i think it will work. i'll see tomorrow


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

you probably have a super short pedal throw using the stock gsxr cable end thing... dont know what to call it...
if you attach a larger cable holder thing to the end of the first throttle you will gain more pedal travel and this will help your modulation.
i cut off the cable holder thing on a stock 8v throttle body and tack welded it on to the one on my itb's. never got a chance to drive it, but the pedal feel was awesome.
only problem is with the increase in pedal travel comes increased leverage on the throttles. you will need to ad an extra return spring to overcome this so you still have some pedal feel when your done.
hope this makes sense.
heres a pic:








-j


----------



## Rev Jerry (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm using the same thing as xr4tic. Stock cable with a modified braket. Took me 15 minutes to make with a hack saw and a welder.


----------



## Vento_Gareth (Feb 3, 2003)

stock 12v VR6 cable with the end chopped off on my 24v setup in my Vento.


----------



## gli_ryan (Nov 12, 2005)

i was going to do the same thing as muffler bearing but i ended up using the stock cable and itb cable holder thing and just crimping the cable holder on the itbs. it's short pedal movement but it's fine for now


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

i forgot to post here, i ended up just routing my throttle cable more directly and it fixed my problems.. i had tried to kinda have it hidden against the engine until it got to the ITB's and it caused too much restriction. rerouted it and it is a lot better.


----------

